# Rainy day in Miami...



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Caning caponata (Sicilian eggplant appetizer) many out there have major gardens loaded with all kinds of vegetables but this dish is especial and unique and great with cold meats, sandwiches even omelets, many recipies out there for it ,just stay away from the ones using tomatoes sauce or paste ,junk, use only fresh vegetables and good vinegar. Banana nut muffins, small crumb apple dish and sweet corn bread with crumb topping, didn't want to waste the rest of the crumb topping ,oh and a no boil eggplant lasagna, had to use all the eggplant.


----------

